# In a pickle about going on holiday



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My OH and I booked a holiday for the end of July before we knew we were getting Tilly, as did my parents and we have ended up booking the same week - they would be the first people I would ask to have her. She loves going there, they love having her. I wasn't worried though, as I thought I could just ask her dog sitter but she too has booked the same week to go on holiday.

I have spent the last few weeks thinking of all the people Tilly cold possibly go to for a week, but for one reason or another, all have been a dead end. They are all either away, working, have an antisocial dog etc.

A Teaching assistant at my school offered to look after her, she has a chocolate cocker who is very submissive. I took Tilly round today and have left feeling sick about the possibility of her going there for a week - it wasn't horrendous, but the dog is REALLY submissive and scared of Tilly, even though Tilly is nly 5 months old, the house and garden were really small and she started saying about all these things she has planned for that week when she would have to crate Tilly.

What do I do?? Am I being overprotective and should just leave her as its ony a week? I can't afford the £20 a day kennel fees. Are there any options I haven't thought of?

I don't want to go on holiday at all anymore


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Poor you how awful.I'm worried about leaving noodle when we go away and we don't even have a holiday booked!
I don't have a suggestion for you I'm afraid, if I lived nearer I would offer, noodle would love a play mate for a week. I hope you get something sorted where she is happy and where you can enjoy your holiday without worrying.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

did she mention how long she would have to crate tilly for??


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Where do you live?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I live just south of Leicester, not sure how many other midlanders there are on here. Wish we could take her with us like you're doing with Coco!

X


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am afraid you may well have to fork out and send her to kennels. 5 months is the ideal age to first go to kennels. Mine both went at that age. It's a problem having a pet that you always have to add the cost of kennels onto the price of a holiday.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw I'm sure you will sort something out. I'd have her myself if you weren't so far away. There was a thread a while back about people who were willing to look after each others poos whilst their owners were away and vice versa...might be worth searching for it to see if there is anyone close by. Im sure there's some people out there who would jump at the chance of having lovely Tilly to stay for a holiday. 

Are home boarders as expensive as kennels or perhaps more...they always seem a good option for holidays. 

Let us know how you get on ...

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww too bad. Having a dog sometimes changes our lives. I am very picky about where Molly would stay too. I want someone who would follow my rules...not give her junk food etc...I am very particular but I have a friend luckily that would follow all my crazy puppy rules I was supposed to go to Vancouver this weekend but didn't cause I wanted to stay home with the dog my partner went. My friend was unavailable so.......I was disappointed but Molly is my baby so opted to stay home


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

We are experiencing the same situation at the moment for our forthcoming holiday. We have visited three boarders whom for one reason or another we were not happy with. We are visiting another one tomorrow and things at the moment seem hopefull. I may have to make a decision that I will not go on holiday unless I am not going to be too upset leaving her, and I know I am being over-protective and perhaps the first time is the worst. 

I realy understand your predicament. Perhaps home boarding is an option for Tilly in either your home or if someone can call at your house and check on her/feed her etc. I have found "Yell" on the internet useful for local boarders/kennels etc.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry I'm so far away - Tilly looks so lovely and I do want a third!!!
I'm less than an hour from Gatwick if you are flying out from there.
I have a wonderful friend who I met through dog club and we often mind each other's dogs - maybe you could make enquiries at your training club, if you go to one.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Lottie, what a shame, we are away the same time - it is a bit of a squeeze for the 3 of us and Dudley when we go away (in a 1970's campervan!) or I could try and talk OH into taking another along!! to be honest I don't think he would be very likely to say yes anyway. Pretty sure he would say no way if we were at home but maybe I should look after her for half a day or something sometime when he is around and he may soften for future times. 
I do remember seeing a nice looking doggy day care place on the internet which I'm sure was around your way when I was looking for one once (not needed in the end) but I can't remember the name and i've just had a quick look and can't find it now - not sure if she did overnights though.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You are leaving it really late for kennels, most tend to be all booked up months in advance, or that what it's like at the kennels I work at and most in my aria are the same. Are their no other friend or family who would be willing to take her, doos your dog walked know of others who take dogs on. 


What is it the lady with the cocker has planned? Are you sure she would be crated for long periods of time.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

It's mainly me being over-protective and worrying. I am a big worrier all round. I really want her to go somewhere she will be well looked after and 100% happy or I will spend the whole holiday worrying and wanting to go home. Not what a holiday should be about!

I called 2 home boarding places today and both were booked up, so I think perhaps even if I decided that kennels were a goer (which I don't think I would as we had a terrible experience with our cocker years ago, that I cannot get out of my mind) it would be too late.

I have had a very kind offer from someone on here so am looking into the possibility of that.

It literally is only this time as any future times, she will just go to my parents. It is only because we both booked holidays before Tilly came along. 

Thank you for all your suggestions, fingers crossed I get something sorted soon!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope the kind offer from here works out for you. Do let us know. What dates are you away?
Are you coming to PITP next weekend, you may well find a nice person there to help you out. There are over 30 of us going.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm away from the 20th to the 27th of July. It's not looking too good for the offer on here due to other commitments of theirs. Would be more than grateful for any other offers!

We will be at PITP next Saturday - I'll tell her to be on her best behavior!

X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Rachel, we may be able to help you out. Have spoken to hubby and he is ok with it. We are here all day so the dogs are never alone. Max is not neutered yet tho! So as long as Tilly is not in season it would be ok. Also is she house trained?


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw I really feel for you as like you say you want to enjoy your holiday knowing Tilly is happy & well looked after - I am such a worrier also and would ideally only leave Darcie with my mum

Really hope you get sorted & can have a lovely holiday - so many generous & lovely people on here willing to help out which is brilliant & hopefully you can find a solution x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Cat 53 I have sent you a private message xx


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Eli (Apr 14, 2013)

Sue T. If you are stuck try a company called Doggy Dash who cover parts of Cheshire and are great people. I have friends who use them for home boarding near warrington way. X


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh I know how you feel, I have just been through the same thing with Daisy... We have been really lucky however our breeder is going to have her back for a week. I was in the same boat my parents are away at the same time too. Plus she is only going to be 3 months old. I would love to help you out however we will be away ourselves camping in Southampton with Daisy... her first camping trip! In the future however just let me know! We are not too far away!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Eli said:


> Sue T. If you are stuck try a company called Doggy Dash who cover parts of Cheshire and are great people. I have friends who use them for home boarding near warrington way. X


Thank you for this info. I shall have a look for future. Our neighbours are kindly having our girl. They have shown a genuine interest in her since she was a puppy and she likes them. We are having a trial run and sleep-over this week and we are crossing fingers that she doesn't pine too much. I would however like to have a back-up as we can't always rely on our good neighbours. Many thanks.


----------

